# Newbie



## martyn c (Jan 4, 2017)

HI all

I'm In Northants, Midlands and am just getting into smoking, curing and BBQ

I have a WSM 47cm (whatever that is in real money) but it looks big enough for our needs, I'm looking for, hints , recipes as well as any advice regarding smoking food


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 6, 2017)

HI Martyn, welcome to SMF! And a very warm welcome to the UK Group.

We have a growing number of memebers here in the UK and all willing to help with advice.


----------



## mymatejim (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Martyn, welcome from a fellow newbie!

James


----------

